# Beware of slug and snail pellets *important*



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am mortified and so angry I want to disown my family we went over to my parents after school my mum was having a hypo (she's diabetic) so I took both daisy at lotus straight out to the toilet daisy went abd went back inside. Lotus didn't she was farting about sniffing out the garden!! She was really sniffing this area so I went to see and saw loads of blue pellets so I scooped her up and ran indoors - I do not know if she ingested any 

I called my vet immediately for those who don't know snail and slug pellets are highly poisonous and will kill your dog in 4 hours if something isn't done immediately!!! 

I was told to make her vomit buy pouring 1/4 of a teaspoon of salt directly down her throat and if no vomit do it again a few minutes after she threw up clear foamy vomit wouldn't drink so I took her home she had half a bowl of water and threw up everywhere brown sick (shed had some kidney 1 hour previous) I can't see any slug pellets or remains I didn't see her chewing so I'm hoping she not taken anything

I could kill my dad for not telling me if he had I would have kept her away from the plants!!!!!! 

I called the vet again after she was sick the 2nd time and they are pretty sure she didn't ingest anything she is goingfor a check up in 2 hours just to be double sure!!!!

Fuming to say the least please please ask people if they have pellets down as they don't use their brains (what bothers me is we had the discussion a couple of days ago about it!!!) and warn you!

If you suspect they've had them even like me you don't think they have take them to the vet it WILL kill your dog

I'm just hoping now her chucking up will be enough coz I will disown my family if anything happens


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How frightening!!! Our guys are so little that even the slightest amount could poison them. This is a good reminder for all of us to be extra careful. Keep us posted.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm just glad I'm switched on and was on the phone within 3 minutes!!!! I'm ******** a brick right now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You acted really fast Sarah. I'm sure she is fine. She probably didn't even eat any and wonders what all the fuss is about.  I'm sure everything will be OK.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG Sarah - how SCARY!! I'm glad you got her to vomit & so glad you didn't see any of hte pellets in it. I don't know why people don't think about the stuff they put down to kill "pests" especially when there is any chances of dogs being in the area! I hope she's ok - good luck at the vets! Did Daisy get into any of it btw? Or did she potty & go straight in?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's raining so daisy peed and ran inside just batfink decided it smelt good u know when they really rub their nose in stuff she was doing that I didn't een see her licking it just really really sniffing


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh sarah you must be at your wits end i hope shes ok xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You did the right thing phoning the vets so quickly.Im sure she'll be ok if there wasn't any blue in her sick,poor little thing(and you).They sell pet friendly slug stuff ,it doesn't kill them just keeps them off your plants,like grit that slugs hate.that's what we use.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I should have said you need to look for fitting shivering mood change etc!!! 

I am so scared and stressed and I'm gonna chuck a load of slugs at my stupid father!!!

Michelle I just put up with the slugs at home te girls don't go near them why my dad does who knows... Pratt


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh Sarah, that is horribly frightening! So glad you called the vet right away. It sounds like from the looks of her vomit that she didn't ingest anything, blue would be spotted easily. I'm really sorry you're going through this though, how awful. Fingers crossed for little Lotus, but I feel sure she will be ok. So very scary.  ((hugs))


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Let us know how you get on at the vets later


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just can't see that it could dissolve within 10 minutes for me not to see anything especially as she was sick twice but I am so paranoid ibdont think I can talk to my parents again I'll never forgive them if anything happens to her

I'm 95% sure she's ok but I need my vet to tell me it's ok (that's one expensive ok lol) she's sooo small 

I could kill my dad right now!!!


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope everything turns out ok, good for you for acting so fast too!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh Sarah!! how scary.. sounds like you acted really quickly she is probably fine.
I cannot imagine those pellets would smell/taste very good!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh goodness, that is so scary! That is how Sebastian died, he was outside by our back fence munching on something, I thought it was just grass as he did that occasionally but he started getting sick and had a bloody nose, so my hubby went back while I was at the vet, and found green decon pellets right inside our back gate (there's like a 2" gap). The previous week I had told our little 11-12 year old neighbor boy if I caught him climbing out fence again I would call the police.....the police came and talked to our neighbors and that night we heard lots and lots of yelling with the parents/kids. Thank heavens they moved, but Sebastian lost his life because of it. I don't have any type of poisons in my house as it scares me to death.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well she's beating up daisy at the moment so seems to be feeling ok she's wagging her tail and kissing so I hope it's nothing

Heather you just made my heart sink that's so sad and scared me to death how soon did he have reactions from it??? These are apparently bitter tasting so they animals don't like them um whatever... 

Mum just called dads picking them all up abd buying pet safe ones!!!

You think!!!!!! They said they will pay the vet bill it's really not my point!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

how scary  hope shes ok


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Were back I love my vet so much I could kiss him!!! She's been thoroughly checked (and she stood like a pro no growling or yapping lol) heart eyes, stomach throat I gave graphic details of her vomit he has said anythif that was in her would have come out as I had her throwing up within minutes of it happening!! She's now got some bad poos gig on never seen her run into the rain do fast hahaha 

She's back to her normal self barking and wagging her tail just gotta keep an eye on her!!

Please please make sure you know what to do if you suspect any poisons taken it can save your dogs life!!! Salt makes them throw up just pour it down their throat!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so glad she's OK. What a relief!! Don't be too hard on your dad... I'm sure he just didn't think of it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My heart was in my chest!!! Hmmmm it took him a long time to apologise which is why I was screaming at him!! 

She's still 2lb lol he thinks she will grow in spurts and not continuously lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Phew! Just read this whole thread. What a day -- I don't envy you but I am so so glad Lotus is a-OK. 

Just so everyone knows -- a cupful of hydrogen peroxide per (or up to) 10 lb of body weight will make them vomit too and is a little easier to get down their throat than salt and more effective at cleaning out their tummies!

Good info for everyone to know.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco did most of his growing from 5-6 months ! I think Oakley did too


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Bryco did most of his growing from 5-6 months ! I think Oakley did too


Yep so did AJ.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

:hello1::hello1::hello1:So glad all is ok


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have hydrogen peroxide in my house idont even think we can get it here dunno lol salt was easy pour on tea spoon open mouth chuck down throat chase puppy as se has a hissy fit

Haha daisy grew continuously till 5.5 months where se slowed down I've had 1/2 lb max out of er but she fluctuates between 4 1/2 and 5lb at the mo my bat fink will get there

Her poos not nice ATM I think the salt is passing


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Poor little Lotus


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh im sooo glad everthing is ok....you must have been sooo worried...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness! How scary!! I would have been in massive panic mode! So glad to hear your baby is okay!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Well she's beating up daisy at the moment so seems to be feeling ok she's wagging her tail and kissing so I hope it's nothing
> 
> Heather you just made my heart sink that's so sad and scared me to death how soon did he have reactions from it??? These are apparently bitter tasting so they animals don't like them um whatever...
> 
> ...


Actually the decon is what killed Sebastian. One morning he was eating the grass (or so I thought) outside, then later that day he started bleeding from his nose and mouth, so I rushed him to the vet/my dad, and he asked if he got into any decon/rat poison, so I had my hubby check at home and sure enough there were green decon granules in the grass. We did everything we could to try and save him but his little 5# body was no match for that nasty poison, he basically bled to death internally & externally, we gave him high doses of Vit K which are supposed to help as well as a transfusion, but it was too late he had absorbed too much of it by the time we figured it out. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a relief! Glad you acted so quickly and she is just fine. I bet that was quite a scare!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's fine this morning terrorised my face first thing as always 

Heather that's such an awful story I bet the police had no proof either?? I don't know how I would have reacted how you deal with that I don't know I have a child but I see my dogs as my children too


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Heather that is awful and so sad. I would hate to have been in that position, to know in your heart what happened yet unable to prove it. One word though- Karma!

Thank goodness Lotus didn't actually eat any pellets or that you got to her before she did!
I didn't see the entire title of the thread and thought it was about slugs and snails and lungworm!
Its probably a bit cruel but my mum always used salt on them. Growing up we had our rabbits running around the garden so never used pellets.

I know how it is to be so angry at someone for something that is _so_ obvious to yourself but I guess not everyone thinks how we do!
Its like having a baby around friends who don't have babies, sometimes they seem utterly clueless!

Im so happy that Lotus is ok and thank goodness for your vet! My old vet would've called me in immediately and run every test possible to try and get money out of me 
I think its great you have someone you can trust!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL funny enough i told my mum why dont you just chuck salt on them and watch them explode!! My dad is mortified hoovered (yes u read that right) them up and ordered dog safe ones.. hes now panicking he's killed aload of cats in the area hahahaha

Im so happy it scared the life out of me.. My vet is great seriously i would recommend him to anyone its just in his little hut as i call it (its a shop lol) with his nurses who work part time he works 9am - 7pm 6 days a week charges you next to nothing and loves the animals he cuddles them and strokes them before he examines them he's got a really good sense of humour too and really really loves the animals.. PERFECT VET!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh bless your Dad!

The thing about cats is they're far too picky (well at least all the ones we've owned have been! 
At least he's ordered safe ones now... you live and learn!

Its so hard finding truly private vets any more! 
I literally could not find a vet who was not joined to a corporate company. The last vets I was out I had to leave because I didn't feel I could trust him enough. It just felt like he was after my money!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My dads a sweetheart even if i did threaten to throw slugs at him lol

All the ones round this way are private!! Some more expensive than others but people travel from all over for my vet so it makes me Comfy and he really loves the animals


----------

